# Anyone Eat Oh River Fish



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

I Was Thinking Of Going To The Meldahl Dam Monday For Some Wipers / Saugeye. I Would Like To Keep One Or Two Fish For Dinner If I Have Any Luck.

Does Anybody Keep Sauger Out Of The Oh River To Eat? How Is The Flavor  Clean Or Fishy? Anybody Know How Bad The Pollutants Are? 

Any Tips For A First Timer At Meldahl. I'll Be Wading With A 7" 6" Med Action Rod 10 Lb Test With A Bunch Of Shad Plastics / Top Water Baits / Spoons / And Twister Tails For For Wipers. If I Don't Have Luck, I'm Switching To A Lighter Action Rod With Some Smaller Twisters, Walleye Runners, Maybe Even A Crawler Rig... This This Is An Apprpropriate Approach For This Area. I Have Never Dropped A Line In The Oh River. I'll Be There At Dawn.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

You going to be fishing the Ohio or kentucky side? The wiper aren't bad if you cut out the red meat along the lateral line. Still some saugeye being caught.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I've ate sauger out of the Ohio , been doin it for about 16 yrs


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

I was going to fish the KY side.


----------



## cantgetenuffish (Apr 22, 2006)

one of the best eating fish ive ever tried enjoy!!!!


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

RiverWader said:


> I've ate sauger out of the Ohio , been doin it for about 16 yrs


Do you have any extra appendages growing anywhere, an extra eyeball maybe?  Someone had to say it!!

Seriously, I'm a catch and release guy, but have fished the river for years and plenty of people eat the fish from the Ohio. Several of the people I've met this year on the Ohio were keeping the fish. I can't comment on the taste as I really don't much like fish!!

As for which side to fish, based on your tackle, you probably will want to stay on the OH side. Wipers are hit and miss there, but you can probably get a few decent sauger and lots of white bass if they're still around. The KY side usually requires heavier tackle (see previous posts for more info).



CW


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I read that farm raised fish have higher polluents then wild fish.Check the odnr for warnings but the mostly come later in the season an they pertain mostly to children and pregnant woman.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

yes you can eat sauger from the ohio but you should limit your meals to once a month.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Eat the fish, it's delish.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Creekwalker, No i dont have any extra appendages, BUT I do have this uncontrolable TWITCH now , I always thought it was from the Wife yelling all the time , but maybe it was the FISH. LOL


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

i wouldnt even lick your fingers after catching one.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

well i know your not licking my fingers......lol


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

yea there is always 1 jackazz on here.running their mouth.


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for the information. We ended up catching several small white bass. I tried fishing for some stripers/wipers, but didn't get any hits. I tried 2 oz hair jigs with a twister tails, shad plastics, and some top water baits. Saw one guy land a nice 8lb or so striper, beautiful fish! I enjoyed fishing by the dam, nice spot!


----------

